# Did you feel like af was coming but get a bfp instead?



## wantads (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone ever get that dull, crampy, achy feeling in their uterus and think af was getting ready to show, but get a bfp instead?

I should add that I'm nursing an 11 month old, so that obviously complicates the signals my body is sending. I would love to be pregnant, but don't want to get my hopes up either. Just wondering if anyone else out there got the pleasant surprise I'm hoping for, b/c boy do I sure feel like the old witch is trying to pay me a visit.

Thanks


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi,

I had that feeling with both of my babies. With ds, I had had a miscarriage two months prior. So even after my BFP I kept feeling that AF feeling and was so terrified I would miscarry again, but I didn't.

With dd I did not think I could be pg (we did not try even close to O time). I was on a return trip from England on the day AF was due. I felt so crampy and bloated, and I didn't want to be bothered w/ AF on the long flight. So I went to the bathroom and inserted a tampon. When I got home, it was clean. I knew when I o'ed so I knew it was due that day so I was shocked to find no blood. I immediately took a pg test and lo and behold, here's Abby!

I was also nursing when dd was conceived and I continued to feel minor cramping but I don't know if it was related because ds weaned soon after I became pregnant.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

That happened to me w/ds2. We weren't planning on a 3rd and my cycles hadn't regulated yet- I went anywhere from 21-28 days or so. I told dh af would be there any day. Kept waiting, didn't think much of it. Day 29 or 30 took a test, just to reassure myself I wasn't pg, but BAM, bfp. Ds2 is now 2 years old.


----------



## wantads (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your experiences. I guess I'll wait a few more days to see if she shows before I test.

I checked my cervix and while it seems kinda low it's also not very firm. Not sure what it's supposed to be with either pregnancy or af! I just remember that my only real symtpoms when I was pregnant with dd was actually "no" symptoms at all, so this would be different for me. I also wasn't nursing with that pregnancy though. Well time will tell!


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

For me, pms and early pg symptoms are very similar. Basically, the bfp just makes me go 'oh, so *that's* why I was (insert symptom- so tired, sore breasts, etc.)


----------



## risen_joy (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm pregger nursing my 11 mo old too!!







Isn't it fun??


----------



## storychick (Mar 14, 2006)

All three times.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

With both of my PG, I've been SURE I was starting AF. SURE, crampy, that run to the bathroom to check if you've started feeling, sore bbs, etc.


----------



## jule924 (Aug 19, 2004)

Ds #1 was a big surprise. I was crampy and cranky when af was supposed to come, then I spotted a little and that was it. A couple weeks later I thought I better take a pg test
















Oh ya - sore breasts, too just like with af, but it went on and on and on . . . with this pg it was totally different, though. I tested around 16 DPO, no cramps, no sore breasts.


----------



## oregongirlie (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah, I thought it was PMS -- my breasts were a little more sore than usual and I wasn't moody though. I was really puffy and thought I'd start any second.


----------



## mommymoose (May 29, 2004)

glad i wasn't the only one-- It's actually the embryo implanting that makes the crampy feeling, AFAIK-- which is kind of cool in retrospect-- i thought for sure we didn't conceive, and that i'd be dealing with AF for a weekend trip with the family, but after several days, i started getting my hopes up, then when i was late, i tested and BFP







yeah!!


----------



## wantads (Apr 1, 2006)

well, still crampy but got a nice temp rise today, from 98.0 to 98.4. I'm usually a much more patient person than I'm being right now, but I sure would like to know!


----------



## Vaquitita (Mar 2, 2006)

i'm going through the same thing. nursing 11mo ds, feeling like i might be getting my first af soon (sore boobs, etc) but yesterday morning i had just a bit of spotting, and nothing since! i think i'm going to test tomorrow morning... here's hoping for a bfp!!!!


----------



## grapejuicemama (Nov 18, 2005)

I definitely felt/feel like that. I'm only 4 weeks, three days and the cramping actually started about 5 days ago. I did get my BFP about 3 days ago.

Now, I can recognize that the cramping is growing/stretching. Usually it's only on one side at a time. I thought FOR SURE that my period was coming the day before I got my BFP.

I've never had these cramps before or didn't notice them. Sometimes, they're more painful then menstrual cramps.

Hope you get what you're looking for!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

same thing is happening to me. I'm nursing my 17 month old so maybe that does contribute but I keep feeling cramping like AF is going to start. It's more like dull, achy cramps not extreme pain but I still keep worrying that my period will start. Glad to hear other's have the same thing going on.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

That's what happened to me too. I was busy with the holidays (Thanksgiving & Christmas) and I just felt like I was going to start any day. All of the sudden one day I realized that I had felt that way for a couple weeks. I felt the same for another week or so, then I started the nauseous feelings. I was freaked out because this baby was a total surprise. Now I'm going to have him in a couple days.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Yup yup yup. Long time TTCers frequently complain about the similarity between pre-menses symptoms and early pregnancy signs.









I didn't even bother taking an HPT until my flow was two days late (even though we'd been trying for many months) because I was so convinced I would start bleeding _any moment now_ from the cramps and other signs.


----------



## Faithful Mommy (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry ladies... what does bfp mean??


----------



## jule924 (Aug 19, 2004)

bald face positive


----------



## praying_4_3rd_at36 (Jul 30, 2006)

af was due for me yesterday and i've had sore bbs and crampy-- today i felt a little nauseous but i was out in the heat and i normally feel that way then-- i did an aimstick yesterday at 11dpo and got a line so light that i was afraid i was tricking myself into seeing it so i went out today and got 2 more tests and got a bfp-- i/m not sure about the nursing part but remember being cramping during that as well- my point being it is very well positive-- whoooopeeee!!!!! good luck and lots of














:


----------



## wantads (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, temp stayed at 98.4 today and cramps have pretty much gone away. If my temp is still high in the morning I'm gonna poas! I'll let you know


----------

